# HTML 5 Animationen



## Carrear (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Leutz 

ich überlege gerade ob und wenn dann wie ich ein Projekt umsetze. Dafür muss ich mir allerdings überlegen wie ich verschiedene Animationen umsetze. Es geht um eine Seite für Kinder, auf der jeweils bei Hover auf ein Elternelement sich verschiedene Kinderelemente auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise bewegen. Also ein Art vorgegebene Animation. Habe an Css3 Keyframes oder JQuery gedacht. Sagt mir mal welche die bessere Lösung wäre. Kompatibel muss das ganze sein für : 

ff12,13 ; ie 8,9 ; opera 11.5,11.6 , chrome 16,17


----------

